# broken axle on old snow blower



## Kirby (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey there,

New to the forum, I don't have a model number or serial number but it is an older 80's craftsman 11 hp, 32 in dual stage thrower. The wheel axle snapped outside of the gears and my wheel fell off. I went to remove the axle to find a replacement or have it fixed and it seems that the drive sprocket is welded in place on the axle preventing me from removing it from the bottom of the blower due to the other components. I also have to replace the bearings. Is there any way around removing all the components so that the axle with welded sprocket has room to move over enough to remove it. I can take a picture if it helps, I am thinking I may just cut the axle and either have it replaced or welded twice to save all the hassle. 

Thanks, 
Kirby


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Kirby,

Give it another shot to find a model/serial as this will help find parts breakdowns and more specific info on your axle/sprocket. Also, some good pictures always help.

Sometimes the sprocket is made to the axle, sometimes it's held there by a roll pin or bolt through it all. Give a look for that as well.


----------



## darcy32171 (Nov 28, 2013)

WOW that is all I have to say. Well maybe I should add a comment lol: I just broke the bolt that holds that sprocket on. I replaced it and some guys here were talking about how the hole eggs out. I read that and thought....maybe a guy should weld it! Really, when does the sprocket ever wear out......Now I read this post. OK, don`t weld the sprocket.


----------



## Kirby (Dec 4, 2013)

The axle looks home made as one end sits out much further and the one wheel was actually on backwards. They must have welded the sprocket in place while it was inside the housing. I'm going to have a closer look for the model numbers, I had the manual but have misplaced it. I think the easiest way would be to cut the old axle so I can remove it and either purchase the correct one or machine a new one and match the current holes up. The axle snapped off where the bolt goes through it to hold the wheel on, is there a better solution like a bushing welded in or something to that effect. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Did it snap inside the wheel or outside the wheel? I know some are bolted from the outside and some from the inside. Wondering if you can get another hole on the inside. As for the sprocket, if you remove everything else is there enough room to slide it to one side and get one end of the axle out from the inside and then slide it out the other side?


----------



## Kirby (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes If I removed the other parts like the friction wheel and some other stuff I could move it over to one side and get it out. That seems like a lot of extra work to remove a broken axle that needs to be repaired anyways. The axle snapped inside of the wheel about 1/2 inch from the outside of the blower where the hole is drilled. I may be able to weld the axle back together without removing it from the unit as it is outside. I will update tomorrow if that will work. Are most of the bushings for the drive axle all the same?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Did you find ANY numbers on it ?? Can you post pictures of the machine and of the damaged area ??

You might try this model number on "searpartsdirect. com" 536.882702 it's a 10hp 32" and this one is a 7hp 26" 536.918800

Where are you located ??


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Axel*

Kirby

Based on your limited info, I'm guessing it's something like a 536.90515 blower with the friction disk in it. 
If the guts look similar to this, they'll have to come out to deal with the axel: 
This is what they look like when it's out: 
The drive pivots on the upper shaft and to get the axel out you have to remove the whole friction drive, meaning both the upper intermediate shaft along with the axel have to come out. It helps to remove the axel bearings to add some 'play' to it while attempting to remove the axel.

Get some pictures of your setup but this may be close.

Paul


----------

